# Trap Door Spider info, PLEASE



## Oneida (Jun 13, 2005)

let me try this again, is there anyone who knows anything from personal experence about keeping this spider??


----------



## Oneida (Jun 24, 2005)

I take it noone here has ever keeped a trap door spider then *sighs*


----------



## Barvid (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi,

Are we talking about the genus Dipluridae?

Cheers,

Barvid


----------



## dino (Jun 24, 2005)

Hello,

Oneida I sent you an e-mail on how to take care of them :|


----------



## Peekaboo (Jun 24, 2005)

I found this web page by Googling "Trapdoor Spider Care".

http://www.giantspiders.com/article9.html


----------



## dino (Jun 26, 2005)

Hey Oneida I have a book called Tarantulas and Scorpions ( 64 pages all color photos ) would you like me to give you that book?


----------



## Oneida (Jun 27, 2005)

what i really wanna know is, can these spiders climb glass?

i am kinda phobic of spiders, but would love to have one of these if there was no threat of it climbing on me

This is why i was looking for something who has actually experence keeping said Spider

and i am not picky on what kinda trap door spider any experence keeping any kind would do


----------



## dino (Jun 27, 2005)

Hello,

I think they can. It is still best to make sure that the top is tightly sealed. Did you get my e-mail Oneida.?


----------

